

How to test if your OpenSSL heartbleeds - qnrq
https://blog.ipredator.se/2014/04/how-to-test-if-your-openssl-heartbleeds.html

======
voltagex_
Having some trouble connecting to the site, can anyone mirror the text?

~~~
qnrq
works fine here

[https://web.archive.org/web/20140408044206/https://blog.ipre...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140408044206/https://blog.ipredator.se/2014/04/how-
to-test-if-your-openssl-heartbleeds.html)

